# original G+



## bombers4ever (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone know if any other armature will fit the origial G+ ?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Any other like.............an Aurora Speedsteer, Ultra 5, Super magna-traction, speed shifter or Blazin'Breaks......yep,, they all fit!

Have not tried it, but since a recent Tyco TCR car is a 98% copy of the Aurora Speedsteer I would guess this Arm would fit as well.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

I have used all kinds in G Plus; Tyco, AFX, Life Like. You just need to be sure that the shaft diameter will be ok with the pinion gears. Some Life Likes use thin shafts.
I use speed steer arms to make 4 wheel drive G Plus chassis as they have extra long shafts that will reach the front axle.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Amrac's work well and seem to be a little quicker.


----------

